# Best way to break in new fire pit grill



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

My fiancé and I are buying a fire pit grill this weekend and I'm wondering if there's a way or need to break it in or season it as you would do with a cast iron skillet?


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Probably so. Just wipe the great down with some oil and let it cook for a while


-Nick


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok thanks.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Wipe it down with oil/lard after each use & it will keep the rust at bay.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

Put vegetable oil in a spray bottle and coat the heck out of it.


----------



## Dos_Curados (Oct 31, 2012)

try to clean is out and keep it covered when not in use. wet ash caked to the pit will lead to rust


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

last drift said:


> put vegetable oil in a spray bottle and coat the heck out of it.


 than go get you a ten lb bag of chicken leq quarters fire it up and cook


----------



## Merman (Nov 6, 2012)

If you save your trim fat you can throw that on and smoke it...it seems to work well


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Just spray or wipe the inside walls and grill down with some oil and let it cook/smoke. It's just like seasoning a black skillet...


----------



## pighitt (Aug 21, 2011)

Picked up new pit a couple of weeks ago. Burned quite a bit of wood it it to season. Afterwards sprayed some " Pam- grilling spray" on grate and got after it. Grate will season just like your BBQ pit. We keep a board bungee'd on ours after it cools down to keep the moisture off of the grate to lessen rust on grate when we aren't using it.
Enjoy your
We love ours ( 2nd one---other one at the lease)


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

donkeyman said:


> than go get you a ten lb bag of chicken leq quarters fire it up and cook


X2....The greasy chicken will season it up good! This is how I break in all my new grills.


----------

